# drop outs designed for fixed wheels and ones that aren't



## snapper (20 Dec 2009)

I'd like to build my own bike but how much of a problem is it if the drop outs are not designed with a fixed wheel in mind i.e. with the cut out facing forwards? How easy is it to convert or adapt a wheel to ride as a fixed wheel if the drop outs are facing the other way?


----------



## MajorMantra (20 Dec 2009)

Any drop outs that allow some fore-aft movement can be used to create a fixed gear. Most of what you need to know is here.

Matthew


----------



## palinurus (20 Dec 2009)

It's easy if they are horizontal and face rearwards or forwards like these first two images.












But problematic if they are vertical like this






It's possible to change dropouts on a frame but obviously there's a bit more involved.

The Sheldon link in the post above is great (although that picture of the amputated fingertip always surprises me when I scroll down! ewww.)


----------



## RedBike (20 Dec 2009)

I think the crosscheck fixed wheel bike has forward facing dropouts. 

Forward facing droupouts often don't allow as much adjustment. This means you have to get the chain length pretty much spot on and it's not as easy to swap sprockets.


----------



## Ian H (20 Dec 2009)

RedBike said:


> I think the crosscheck fixed wheel bike has forward facing dropouts.
> 
> Forward facing droupouts often don't allow as much adjustment. This means you have to get the chain length pretty much spot on and it's not as easy to swap sprockets.



It depends how long they are. [pic]


----------



## Christopher (20 Dec 2009)

Assuming you want 'guards, with forward-facing dropouts you can fit a rear rigid mudguard. With rear ones you need to fit some sort of flexible 'guard that you can remove easily. 

Oh and if lucky you can fix chaintugs to forward-facing dropouts, I took one of Planet X's standard chaintugs, hacksawed off part of it and its fits okay. It is not as good as on a rear-facing droput but much better than not having one at all


----------



## snapper (21 Dec 2009)

Thanks guys thats very helpful. Next step is getting the components. Any tips on frames (and parts) and where to get them (ebay?) (not looking for anything too expensive frame wise but in the £100-200, second hand obviously, if thats a realistic price for a half decent frame?). Any links to help with this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ian H (21 Dec 2009)

Frustruck said:


> Assuming you want 'guards, with forward-facing dropouts you can fit a rear rigid mudguard. With rear ones you need to fit some sort of flexible 'guard that you can remove easily.


The old way of dealing with track-ends was simply to set the mudguard about an inch further out.


> Oh and if lucky you can fix chaintugs to forward-facing dropouts, I took one of Planet X's standard chaintugs, hacksawed off part of it and its fits okay. It is not as good as on a rear-facing droput but much better than not having one at all


Some folk use them, others don't. I don't find it any more difficult to set the wheel without them.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2009)

Ian H said:


> The old way of dealing with track-ends was simply to set the mudguard about an inch further out.
> .


That's what I have done with my Pearson, I have a gap between the mudguard and wheel that's enough to get the wheel out. I also have the Secu clips fitted http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36788


----------



## palinurus (21 Dec 2009)

I get punctures very, very infrequently. If I do get one it's only two bolts to get the guard off (always have a multitool). I switched the 'guards from another bike so the stays had already been cut to size.


----------



## chris667 (21 Dec 2009)

My Raleigh's cellulose mudguards have wing nuts to hold them on. Taking them off is easy.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2009)

palinurus said:


> I get punctures very, very infrequently. If I do get one it's only two bolts to get the guard off (always have a multitool). I switched the 'guards from another bike so the stays had already been cut to size.



The beauty of the secu clips is that there are no tools involved, just pull the stays out then push them back in.


----------



## Brahan (21 Dec 2009)

I have a thread on freewheel. Can that be used for a conversion?


----------



## palinurus (21 Dec 2009)

dave r said:


> The beauty of the secu clips is that there are no tools involved, just pull the stays out then push them back in.



I'll have a look at those, ta.


----------



## robin IX (30 Dec 2009)

palinurus said:


> The Sheldon link in the post above is great (although that picture of the amputated fingertip always surprises me when I scroll down! ewww.)




Not very nice, my mate almost lost his finger, managed to get on bizarre ER.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (3 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> I have a thread on freewheel. Can that be used for a conversion?


You may need to dish the wheel to get a straighter chain line, as a fixed hub is wider










A fixed sprocket lock ring can’t be used, not a vital addition for sure especially if using two brakes, but I still use one. You can use an old BB lock ring instead, the thread is the same direction and size as the sprocket, but it can be used if you really don’t want to run without a lockring.

The bike in the pic' above has horizontal dropouts and works perfectly OK, in some ways I prefer it as wheel is removed easier, plus leaning over/on bike when doing the rear wheel up tensions chain, drop out is long enough that I can always get correct tension as chain stretches.

Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## RedBike (4 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> I have a thread on freewheel. Can that be used for a conversion?



I've seen an adapter on ebay that screws onto your hub and then the fixed wheel sprocket and lockring then screw onto the adapter. This means your sprocket is posisioned correctly and you've got the correct threads for a locknut.


----------



## Landslide (4 Jan 2010)

What stops the adapter unscrewing from the hub?


----------



## RedBike (4 Jan 2010)

Landslide said:


> What stops the adapter unscrewing from the hub?



No idea. The advert claims the friction between the adapter and the hub is enough. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HUB-CONVERTER...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item3358ccee7c

It took me a while to find this advert. If I put the words "fixed hub" into ebay it kindly changed my search to "Fiat Punto" ?


----------



## Landslide (4 Jan 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm........

Anyway, £30? You could buy a proper hub for that money.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jan 2010)

snapper said:


> Thanks guys thats very helpful. Next step is getting the components. Any tips on frames (and parts) and where to get them (ebay?) (not looking for anything too expensive frame wise but in the £100-200, second hand obviously, if thats a realistic price for a half decent frame?). Any links to help with this would be much appreciated.



You can get a new On-One frame with rear facing dropouts for £135, forks are about £35 IIRC.

http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Pompino_-_Fixed_Gear_Road.html


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jan 2010)

snapper said:


> Thanks guys thats very helpful. Next step is getting the components. Any tips on frames (and parts) and where to get them (ebay?) (not looking for anything too expensive frame wise but in the £100-200, second hand obviously, if thats a realistic price for a half decent frame?). Any links to help with this would be much appreciated.



You can get a new On-One frame with rear facing dropouts for £135, forks are about £35 IIRC.

http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Pompino_-_Fixed_Gear_Road.html


----------

